

HN Review: Turn your Blippy into a Charity Fundraising Machine - SteliE
https://swipegood.com/blippy

======
SteliE
We started SwipeGood to make it super simple for people to give without having
to decide when/how much etc...you would simply sign up with your credit/debit
card and round up every transaction you do to the nearest dollar and donate
the difference. We are currently working on integrating different ccs/banks
and thought Blippy might be a cool way to start...looking forward to what you
guys think :)

------
leftih
Very simple but great idea. Making doing good easy is definitely the way.
People want to give - if it is not a big hazzle. And little sums simply sum
up!

------
jbryanscott
Great idea! Makes it so easy to decide when, how and how much to donate. I
love the concept that whenever I spend money I also contribute to a cause.

------
Dylanlacey
I love it.

